# Ideas for a 5 gallon tank.



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Alright, I am going to bring a 5 gallon tank with me to college. I'm thinking I'd just like to give a betta a very nice home... I can't really stock anything in a 5 gallon as far as I know.

Some of the ideas/questions on my mind....

I know bettas like to nap at the top of the water. I'd love to make a nice big net of floating plants, however, I know you need a CO2 system for some/all (?) plants... Is this the same with floating plants or could I just plop them in the water?

Should I get a filter? If so, what kind? I know bettas hate current.

Any other comments are welcome. =)

Thanks guys/girls.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

find a nice little fluorescent hood for the tank.use a very fine gravel of coarse sand for a substrate.buy some cryptocoryne willisi or even wendti.a few dwarf swords..2 dwarf cories such as habrosus.and 6 or 8 neons..it will make a reayy nice little tank.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

oh....see if you can find an aquaclear mini..very small HOB filter that should do nicely on your tank..and a small piece of either malaysian or mopani driftwood..


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I keep a betta and 4 female platies together in a 5 gallon and in another 5 I have a betta with 1 blackskirt tetra and an SAE.
Yes I know blackskirts are supposed to like company but he gets beaten up all the time by the others and does very well with his betta.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

I was told that tetras like way more swimming room.

What's an SAE?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

IMO, all of these stocking options are wayyy too much for a 5 gallon. But then again, I like to give all my fish enough room to swim a reasonable distance...

In a 5 gallon, I'd put a betta, maybe with some shrimp if the betta will tolerate them. Another option is a dwarf gourami, or a pair of least killifish, or a trio of (all the same sex) guppies. Alternatively, you could do what I'm doing, I'm picking up a solo dwarf puffer


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Also, if I have these plants in, will I need CO2? The idea is to not do that, as this will be at school and I don't have any extra time or money to spend on something I don't need. (I can always get fake silk plants)


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Trashion - That's my idea. I just really want one fish... But the puffer... Hmm. How is (s)he? What do they eat?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

how about some freshwater shrimp? you can put a bunch in a 5gal and they will be very entertaining to watch. all you would need is a small sponge filter in it and some java moss...and you are good to go!


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

I want more than shrimp. Not too interested in that. Good idea though. =)


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

i just saw a guy's 5 gal set up he did with some cherry shrimp, some driftwood, and moss and really liked it. 

if you are going to get a betta...get a crowntail or halfmoon!


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Dwarf puffers need to be fed live or frozen foods...So that makes them a little tough to feed. I haven't gotten mine yet. But I've read that they're very intelligent little fish, they learn to recognize you and swim up to you, etc.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Just to clarify, you cant keep the puffer with the Betta.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

MaelStrom - Oh boy, that would be interesting. Yes, I do know that. Thanks for varifying though. =)

I decided that a puffer wouldn't be for me. I don't want to have to worry about how it needs to be fed and such... since I'll be in school. I'd just like a tank for some relaxation. So, I'm sticking to the betta idea.

But one question still remains - are there any plants I can get that would float that I won't have to worry about CO2 for?

And yes, I will get a crowntail. =) I don't like half-moons. I think they're ugly. =\ To each their own, eh?

So I guess equipment so far:

5 gallon tank
Light hood fixture
Thermometer
Aquaclear mini
Sand/gravel - My question with this is how would I go about cleaning the sand?
syphon/vaccum
Hikari food
Crowntail fish
thermometer
Plants (Not sure if they'll be fake or real)
Rocks


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

well bubble,as i suggested before;some cryptocoryne would do well and even an anubias nana tied to a small piece of driftwood would do well.and no co2 would be needed.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

no, you won't need co2


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks. =)

Could I find these plants at Petco or will I have to order them online?


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

Should I get North American Frogbit (Also known as Spongeplant)?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

look for plants on aquabid..if it isn't there;you don't need it.


----------



## Googlybubble (Jan 17, 2008)

That's where I found the plant.


----------

